

Stay in the valley to startup but stuck on h1b  - h1bored

My lawyers are making pessimistic noises about my chances to move smoothly through the pipeline to permanent residence givent he current climate. 4 more years has taken on an even more depressing tone. Given that I have the money to startup, say $250k of my own cash, and would free up a job in an established company, you'd think there'd be a straightforward way to do this.<p>Has anyone found the right path through the immigration services for this situation? Thus far, my options are either find an awful lot more money (I'd need $1m apparently) or else way it out for some indeterminate number of years.<p>I have a family here and would prefer not to uproot things.. so although I realize there are many nice places around the world which are an option, I'm really hoping to stay in California.<p>Any hints?
======
temp_account1
There does not seem to be any straight forward way of doing this. This is
because the U.S.A. immigration system is exceedingly unfriendly to immigrants.

I would suggest you look at other options. You can pay someone to marry you,
that typically cost around 20-30k and there are services which takes care of
it for you. While these are not legal, at least they can make sure you stay.

------
trevelyan
Leave for somewhere better.

------
h1bored
Marriage isn't an option really as I'm already married. Even as a thought
experiment, it'd mean my family having to leave the country while I remarry
and so forth.

If it comes to that I'd prefer to just leave with them and start elsewhere
(english speaking and decent weather).

As you say though, the system really is unfriendly to immigrants. Even those
with a US graduate education and cash to demonstrate they would not be a
drain. And don't even get me started on the taxes I've paid.

